# How to keep your 1911 running. lol



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 23, 2015)

This dude is pretty funny.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 23, 2015)

Does he have any video about trouble shooting flame throwas?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 23, 2015)

I FUCKING love this guy...for those of you who may need a refresher on how best to reload your AR's, may I present:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> Does he have any video about trouble shooting flame throwas?



I like the way you think.


----------



## Brill (Nov 24, 2015)

Am I the only one who thought of this guy?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 24, 2015)

I think I shot his grampa.


----------



## AWP (Nov 24, 2015)

"Gas it up."

LMAO.  "That" series of videos strikes again.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 25, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I think I shot his grampa.



There's something familiar about him. I might have spit roasted his sister for 5 dollah and a jar of mayonnaise. Or his mother.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 25, 2015)

lindy said:


> Am I the only one who thought of this guy?


 
BITD Ginger was batch-worthy.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 25, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I FUCKING love this guy...for those of you who may need a refresher on how best to reload your AR's, may I present:



That was outstanding.  I knew joining this board would pay off somehow.  

Time to hit up TigerDirect for a new keyboard.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2015)

DocIllinois said:


> That was outstanding.  I knew joining this board would pay off somehow.
> 
> Time to hit up TigerDirect for a new keyboard.



Doc....  you have a LOT of perusing old threads to do....  and have an open account at Tiger, make sure they have a good stock of your keyboards on hand...


----------

